# Visiting and want to ride GMR-Mt.Baldy Loop...



## taefoto

But word on the street it's the hardest "hill" in town.

Is there an "easy" way to do this route or am I going to have to spend the next few months training? Is it the kind of thing where people can finish but have to go really slow or can you simply not get to the top without being in strong shape?

I live in Illinois so I'm used to long and if we head up into Wisconsin there are some "big" rolling hills but clearly I'm going to have to improvise if training is necessary. Maybe long trainer sessions with a dozen phone books under the front wheel?


----------



## quatre24

Mt. Baldy is the hardest mountain climb around in SoCal. There are longer but easier grades or steeper but shorter climbs. Mt. Baldy is a medium length climb and gets steeper as it goes up. The hardest way is straight up Baldy Canyon up the front from Claremont/Upland. Going via GMR is easier but more climbing due to eight miles up GMR, a 5% to 6% average grade to the ridge line. Ungulates along the ridge for about five miles before another long climb. The road then contours the mountain side before dropping down into Baldy Village. From Baldy Village it is a relentless five miles of hell up 10% avg. grade form the village to ski lifts. Descending down Baldy Canyon is quite fun but, watch the speed on the turns on the road and tunnels. Best to try after the snow is gone when it is warmer due to people going up for the snow and gets quite cold up at the ski lifts in sweaty cycling cloths during winter and early spring.


----------



## endo verendo

If you have to ask if there's an easy way up a climb, then it's too hard for you. You'll probably be able to make it to Baldy Village by taking it slow up GMR but you'll be gasping on the side of the road by the time you get to the first switchback on your way to the lifts. Try some more phone books.


----------



## lesper4

I say anyone can do the GMR Baldy loop it just take time and dress warm. as for the loop backwards that is quite a bit harder. I havent been to the ski lifts just yet but I dont intend on trying till the traffic dies down in spring.

I may be doing the GMR Baldy loop this sunday and if not then next week for sure. Depends on what my buddies are doing.


----------



## mattotoole

Is GMR plowed and swept in the winter? I haven't been up there in a long time. Would be fun if there's still snow, as long as the roads are clear enough. Gravel on the descent could be a concern too.

Climbing Mt. Baldy Rd. to the ski lifts is the mother of all SoCal climbs, which is why it will be part of this year's Tour of California. Looking forward to that! I've been climbing it since I went to Cal Poly Pomona in '82. Best done after the ski season, in the middle of the week, to avoid the reckless motorheads.

GMR is a lot easier, with a lot less traffic. Clockwise is better!


----------



## endo verendo

mattotoole said:


> Is GMR plowed and swept in the winter?


It's no where near high enough for snow plows.


----------



## lesper4

it gets icy in one section near the village that is it.


----------



## the omegaman

*Nice reference maps*

check it out:

http://socalvelo.com/sub/socalclimbs.htm


----------



## lesper4

that is cool.


----------



## Ronman

I'll be visiting the area in a few weeks myself. Not being familiar with the area, I was considering starting in or near Azusa then riding San Gabriel Canyon (Hwy 39) north to San Gabriel Reservoir, turning right (east) onto East Fork Rd, then returning down GMR and Sierra Madre to Azusa. I'm looking for a 3 to 4 hour ride with some moderate climbing, but want to avoid traffic and slick roads as much as possible. Does this sound like a good loop for that? Should I add more to it? Should I do this clockwise or counter-clockwise? 
Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## lesper4

counter clockwise might have a little more hard climbing.


----------



## Hairy Palms

Well, without knowing your ability Ronman it would be impossible to say. That's a fun route which we do a lot. It's about a 3 to 4 hour route for the average rider.


----------



## Ronman

Thanks for the input guys. I did manage to take in the ride this past Friday while the girlfriend was spending the day w/friends at the spas.
I rode the loop counter-clockwise, and made it in just a few minutes under 3 hours. I bumped into a few riders going clockwise, who said they were preparing for an event the next day. While climbing I did cross distance markers for KOM that had already been set up. Pretty cool, and motivated me to push a little harder. 
The 15 mile climb from the base to E. Fork Rd was interesting, and definitely a challenge. It's a long way up! Descending was a little sketchy, as the winds had really picked up and were moving me around quite allot. Once into Azusa Canyon I was riding directly into a strong headwind, which slowed me down but made for some great training. 
I'd like to ride it again, and this time in the clockwise rotation. Mostly just to compare, but also because the extra switchbacks and longer effort of going CW intrigues me, even though I liked the challenge of going up the steeper slope this time. 
It was a great ride for me. It's always nice to check out the rides people in other areas frequent, and this is one I'm already recommending to the group I ride with. 
Thanks again for the input. You guys were spot on, and have a pretty nice loop to ride through. Ride safe.


----------

